# Check this



## ralphdig (Nov 22, 2003)

Check this:
My new car!!!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

So... did you get it? Was it a real skyline or wut?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's the skyline from 2f2f.. why would u have it?? and a r34 for 20k?? legalized or not, that's bs. that cwest body kit, cwest wing, and hre wheels cost at least 8k..making the car less than 12k.. right..:bs:


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

they're probably trying to get atleast some cash due to the fact that they spent all that cash on making it and what like 3 people went and saw it?


----------



## ralphdig (Nov 22, 2003)

As you can see in the photo they were several cars make to look the same, and as they don´t bother on legalize the cars, they gave them almost for nothing, one of them ended at Los Cabos in BAJA, no one know about the kind of car it was, so no interest at all arise for it, so it came to me easy, if $19.750 US Cy is easy.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

give it up, no one is going to believe you. you show us fake pictures that anyone could get out of a magazine, and then make up some cheesy story with a highly unrealistic price. if they are selling the car then obviously they know what the car is. if you are buying it, then you obviously know what it is. if it was in a movie, the price will skyrocket. that car would cost over 40grand without being legalized and not appearing in a movie. double that one and you're at what you should have paid for that car.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bs... why do all these gay threads always happen in the 240 section?


----------



## ralphdig (Nov 22, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> bs... why do all these gay threads always happen in the 240 section? :


The _*gayest*_ thing in this section is your F...... white car u gay :dumbass:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ralphdig said:


> The _*gayest*_ thing in this section is your F...... white car u gay :dumbass:


oh that hurt... making fun of my REAL car, i'm sorry here let me imagine a nicer car for u

lets see i drive a skyline and it has 100000000hp and it flies, and it has rocket launchers in the corners, and ur mom is blowing me while i drive it. oh yes... its an automatic

note: this thread was started by the same person who made the automatic thread. yup, i see him being banned soon. :fluffy:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Is this ever the wrong forum for this thread. Best fit is member's rides though.

While we're at it, knock off the BS bashing.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

..........heh koo

when/if ya do get it, i want a pic of under the hood, on the drivers side, the metal label saying what stunt car # it is, what scenes it was used for, and so on

that would be kool to own oe of thoses cars.........would be a major collectible nomatter how good/bad the movie was.......i mean........its a freakin skyline


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Not to call :bs: but I just downloaded that exact pic off of kazaa when I did a search for the word nissan like two days ago. You should definately post some pics of the under hood of the car :showpics: if you are able to.


----------

